
Carbohydrate quality and human health: a series of systematic reviews - sampo
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(18)31809-9/fulltext
======
sampo
Link to pdf: [https://sci-hub.tw/10.1016/S0140-6736(18)31809-9](https://sci-
hub.tw/10.1016/S0140-6736\(18\)31809-9)

